# my overall rating drops after receiving 3 5 stars!!



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi, guys.
I found a weird issue to my ratings( not sure if it is weird since I do not know the rating calculations well)
here is the case
my overall rating was 4.77 ( was 4.78) yesterday with 1 day rating 4.33 ( 2 pax gave me 4 stars on yesterday from 3 trips)
after today's trips, my 1-day rating raised to 4.71 ( got 3 pax's 5 stars out of a total of 5)
but.. my overall rating went down to 4.76.
I do not know hoiw Uber calculate my rating, but I only know if I receive 5 stars, there is no way to drop my overall rating down..
has anyone got this issue before?
I tried to contact Uber, but someone just replied me like a robot, and nothing he said was helpful


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes there is a way...

Lose 5 5-stars and replace it with 3 5-stars (like in a 7-5-365 day average) and your rating will drop.


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Yes there is a way...
> 
> Lose 5 5-stars and replace it with 3 5-stars (like in a 7-5-365 day average) and your rating will drop.


still confused... I got 3 5 stars today, and 2 pax did not rate me yet..why does it cause a rating drop?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

How do you know you had a specific amount of ratings?


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

let's make the question simply.. why does my rating drop after receiving 5 stars


SECOTIME said:


> How do you know you had a specific amount of ratings?


I monitor it every few hours. if I finish 2 trip and a rating is 4.5, that means I got a 5 and a 4,etc..


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Who knows why it drops after 5's.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Keep in mind people can rate you on a yesterday trip today so you can pick up 3 5s today and a 3 star from yesterday
..you'll never know which is what Uber wants


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Keep in mind people can rate you on a yesterday trip today so you can pick up 3 5s today and a 3 star from yesterday
> ..you'll never know which is what Uber wants


I keep monitoring my 1 day rating, it raises from 4.33 to 4.71 from the last 9 trips done on 10/1 and 10/2
since it is raising, means pax gives me 5 stars only (otherwise it will drop)
but meanwhile my overall rating drops by 0.01


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

If you lose more 5 stars in a day than you gain your rating will drop

9×5=45 1×3=3...48 ÷10 =4.8
7×5=35 1×3=3...38÷8=4.75

I can't explain it any better
It's all about the number of rated trips


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

hao said:


> I keep monitoring my 1 day rating, it raises from 4.33 to 4.71 from the last 9 trips done on 10/1 and 10/2
> since it is raising, means pax gives me 5 stars only (otherwise it will drop)
> but meanwhile my overall rating drops by 0.01


POST # 8/hao: The PAX have up until
their Next Ride
before NEEDING to rate you, whether
that is Tomorrow, Next Month or even
Next Year.

PLEASE READ the plentiful explanations
detailed within the Ratings Forum.
EVERY SINGLE QUESTION that you
COULD ask, has been Answered Al-
ready...already!


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 8/hao: The PAX have up until
> their Next Ride
> before NEEDING to rate you, whether
> that is Tomorrow, Next Month or even
> ...


maybe true. but if I were the pax, and not satisfy with the driver. I would leave him/her a 3 or 2 stars at the moment I get off the car....not a month, a year later..just my opinion..


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

hao said:


> maybe true. but if I were the pax, and not satisfy with the driver. I would leave him/her a 3 or 2 stars at the moment I get off the car....not a month, a year later..just my opinion..


POST # 11/hao: Bear in mind, that YOU
have the Courteous
and Responsible MINDSET of a Business
Owner. Many PAX behave like naughty,
spoiled children and only worse if after
taking drugs and/or OVERdrinking!

I will recommend READING Posts of
RockinEZ and OCBob for develop-
ing a "Tough Love" strategy that Treats
PAX Fairly...but FIRMLY. Both are Well-
Knowns in the LA/OC Forums mostly
and Widely Experienced.

Mentoring Bison Abides & Advises.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Bison, actually I drive in San Diego. 
I try to be professional to all passengers. I keep a good score after more than 2000 rides. 
I also make sure people respect me, and my vehicle. 
I am not opposed to ending a ride early and inviting people out of my car in what I call the PAX DUMP. 
Sometimes you have to do it.


----------



## pathfinder1 (Oct 12, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Bison, actually I drive in San Diego.
> I try to be professional to all passengers. I keep a good score after more than 2000 rides.
> I also make sure people respect me, and my vehicle.
> I am not opposed to ending a ride early and inviting people out of my car in what I call the PAX DUMP.
> Sometimes you have to do it.


How do you do a pax dump?
I had a loud and obnoxious drunk who I wanted to drop... I just didn't know if it was going to affect my rating.


----------

